# The Story Of Maggie



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

So .. after Sundance comes Maggie ..

Maggie was originally rescued by Pamela (MercifulMaiden). After some months, Maggie became a big problem and went to another rescuer in my area .. Kay. Maggie's problem in life was being too smart and too enthusiastic .. thus .. Maggie was going to be put down because nobody wanted her or would take her.

I was "fibbed" to a bit .. Maggie was a mixed breed Cocker and thus pretty small ..

HAH! I got the call that Maggie was going to die that day if me or someone didn't intervene. Well, I went and got her. No way was she a Cocker or anything close .. she's a really big dog .. mix of Collie maybe .. Lab maybe .. Aussie Shepard maybe .. so .. doesn't matter .. Maggie lived and lives .. she is extremely smart and very agile .. wish I would have done dog agility with her years ago when we were both young enough to do it!

Terry


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

so glad Terry, that you did gave her a chance. Maggie seems like a very happy and content, whatever she is..dog 

Nell


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for enabling this dog a wonderful and happy life.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Nell and Treesa! We had some very trying days (well actually probably a year or more) with Maggie  She was into everything and chewed anything she could get her teeth on. I think she was the canine version of a very destructive Cockatoo! Eventually, Maggie did grow up and settled down and became a wonderful companion and an unbelievable watch dog.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> ...I think she was the canine version of a very destructive Cockatoo!...
> Terry


Ah, part dog, part beaver perhaps?  So glad you have a soft spot for animals in need.

We had a Maggie, lab-greyhound, with severe separation anxiety. Destroyed a love seat, two lapdesks, and several baskets before she settled down to be the sweetest dog ever!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> We had a Maggie, lab-greyhound, with severe separation anxiety. Destroyed a love seat, two lapdesks, and several baskets before she settled down to be the sweetest dog ever!


LOL! (Though the destruction really isn't very funny!) I had a female St. Bernard named Schenley when I was in my 20's that took out an entire family room from separation anxiety .. sofa, drapes, coffee table, and even pretty much ate a Princess phone. She, too, eventually got over it and was a lovely, lovely dog.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Ha! I wish Finn tore up things due to separation anxiety, at least then we could treat the anxiety lol. I think he just has an extra huge jaw and extra teeth, so maybe he teethes more than most puppies.  For eighteen months, so far. 

I always enjoy Maggie tales. It's hard having a really smart dog, but a lot of fun once they're trained. She sounds like a wonderful girl.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maryjane said:


> Ha! I wish Finn tore up things due to separation anxiety, at least then we could treat the anxiety lol. I think he just has an extra huge jaw and extra teeth, so maybe he teethes more than most puppies.  For eighteen months, so far.


Awww, Finn! Your Mama just needs to get you an extra large pacifier! Seriously, MJ .. try giving Finn one of those giant Nylabones or one of the circular Nylabones .. Lucas (parrot) has one of the circular ones and even he cannot destroy this thing, but he loves chewing on it, throwing it around, and stuffing it between the cage bars. Maggie has one of the large Nylabone bones, and she has had it for years and has only managed to put a few dents in it! 

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Awww, Finn! Your Mama just needs to get you an extra large pacifier! Seriously, MJ .. try giving Finn one of those giant Nylabones or one of the circular Nylabones .. Lucas (parrot) has one of the circular ones and even he cannot destroy this thing, but he loves chewing on it, throwing it around, and stuffing it between the cage bars. Maggie has one of the large Nylabone bones, and she has had it for years and has only managed to put a few dents in it!
> 
> Terry


Thanks for the suggestion, I'll go get one!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> ... try giving Finn one of those giant Nylabones or one of the circular Nylabones .. ..
> Terry


Nylabones have been the salvation of several "hard-chewing" dogs we've had. Some things we've learned:
- Don't fall for imitation brands, which may be much more easily chewed up, possibly leading to a scarey intestinal blockage and a hefty vet bill (voice of experience).
- Our dogs seem to prefer a size bigger than the package recommends. If the dog goes through the bone in less than 2 months, move to a larger size.
- Replace the Nylabone when it has been whittled down to half the original size so it isn't accidently swallowed.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Nylabones have been the salvation of several "hard-chewing" dogs we've had. Some things we've learned:
> - Don't fall for imitation brands, which may be much more easily chewed up, possibly leading to iscarey ntestinal blockage and a hefty vet bill (voice of experience).
> - Our dogs seem to prefer a size bigger than the package recommends. If the dog goes through the bone in less than 2 months, move to a larger size.
> - Replace the Nylabone when it has been whittled down to half the original size so it isn't accidently swallowed.


Wow, Terri! If you've had dogs that could "whittle" down a Nylabone, you definitely had world serious chewers! The Nylabones and rings we have are years old and barely show any wear. I definitely agree that it needs to be the real Nylabone brand and not an el cheapo knock off. The less expensive brands are no challenge at all for Maggie or for Lucas .. they are history in very short order.

Terry


----------

